
Hey, coding dude - bullbash
https://www.quora.com/As-a-software-developer-what-is-the-most-obnoxious-request-you-ve-ever-received-during-your-career/answer/Alex-Semenov-8?share=1
======
brad0
I wish I could understand what this post is trying to say.

What’s the app that was built? A front end for a DB?

~~~
bullbash
Well, any Data Driven App is a front end for a DB.

The big question is ratio of how much "free" functionality given by
tool/paradigm and what is must be coded manually.

Good examples with a great free lunch ratios are a spreadsheet and web server-
browser.

The post explores application feasibility of the main idea behind Web - a
traversable link embedded in text(content) - to the Database environment. The
main free lunch effect achieved by replacing traditional tech stack by
integrated environment. The RAD effect of the environment (paradigm + language
+ infrastructure)is much higher then state-of-the-art. There were a few dozen
apps built and deployed.

The story is allegorical, that's the problem.

